# Xbox glitch free game credits



## dylans (Apr 1, 2010)

Xbox live has bugged out and game credits are now free. I just got 20.000 points for free. Check it out before they fix it


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2010)

It's true!  I just tried it!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2010)

dylans said:


> Xbox live has bugged out and game credits are now free. I just got 20.000 points for free. Check it out before they fix it



I suspect it will get fixed by midday. Traditionally.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

how ans what?

game credits?

You mean points, some more info would be nice?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, Livepoints are free right now.  Go fill your boots before they fix it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm at home.

I'm going in.

wow!  that's great!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

how are they free, how do you add them?

I tried to add points but it said I had no valid means of payment.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2010)

revol68 said:


> how are they free, how do you add them?
> 
> I tried to add points but it said I had no valid means of payment.


If you use your credit card then you won't get charged.

Actually, I can't do it.  Sorry, that's too cruel, even for me.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> If you use your credit card then you won't get charged.



how do you know this


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

oh hilarious april fools


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> If you use your credit card then you won't get charged.
> 
> Actually, I can't do it.  Sorry, that's too cruel, even for me.



I actually got as far as the purchase page before I realised.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2010)

Hooray!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2010)

My post was even a clue.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

Gromit said:


> My post was even a clue.



Yes.  That was the thudding realisation that crashed into my massive shame about 2 milliseconds after I finally caught up.

Good gag though, you're more likely to believe what you want to be true.


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2010)

This is why I try not to get out of bed before midday on this particular day of the year.  I actually got as far as the payment page before I


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

Solidarity brother!


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> Solidarity brother!


I am quite gullible.  One year my dad woke me up telling me there was an elephant in the front garden.  I don't think I ever ran down those stairs so fast.  I was 12.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't worry, you have made the thread fun.  What fun is the joke if nobody falls for it?


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2010)

Considering it's the other half's credit card on that account it would not have been a fun evening tonight had I not realised in time!


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

Epona said:


> I am quite gullible.  One year my dad woke me up telling me there was an elephant in the front garden.  I don't think I ever ran down those stairs so fast.  I was 12.



And then did he stand there and shout "APRIL FOOLS!!!!" into your tear-stained little face?

I hope he made it up to you.


----------



## Epona (Apr 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> And then did he stand there and shout "APRIL FOOLS!!!!" into your tear-stained little face?
> 
> I hope he made it up to you.


It was a just reward for me waking him pretty much every Sunday morning (his only day off work) by yelling "Dad, you're late for work".  He usually realised before he got the car started.  The poor sod never got a lie in, trust me I well and truly deserved that elephant.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

Epona said:


> It was a just reward for me waking him pretty much every Sunday morning (his only day off work) by yelling "Dad, you're late for work".  He usually realised before he got the car started.  The poor sod never got a lie in, trust me I well and truly deserved that elephant.



haha.  brilliant.


----------



## dylans (Apr 1, 2010)

GOTCHA

April fools


----------



## Boycey (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## stupid kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Wait, where do I get my free points?


----------

